# Hooks?



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

im more of a bass fisherman and normally target bass, i have targeted catfish more this year not only at the private club i belong too but at the rivers and was wondering whats some good hooks for catfishing using variety of baits, right now ive been using Eagle Claw Kahle Hooks 4/0 any suggestions will be greatly appreciated as well as any other tackle tips.

Brandon aka Bassattacker


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that size should work fine .i assume you fish mainly for channels.
another great hook i've found is mustad big gun catfish hooks.they're needle sharp and strong.i use 5/0 size for channels.
for flathead fishing with big live baits i use 7/0 offset kayles.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for the info, def will look for the mustad hooks, thanks again.

brandon aka bassattacker


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

gander sells the big gun hooks.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

You see the hooks me and Nate use Brandon. We are actually going to use bigger hooks next time out. I think that is why so many were missed by us over the last few weeks. We are going to kayle hooks. better for those big baits we use.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

thats what im using now is the eagle claw lazer kahle hooks i just def need to find bigger ones and wally crazy world dont have them close to me so a trip to gander this weekend for sure for me. yeah those hooks u and nate use already were pretty good size but u all are also using bait thats huge LOL


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

That is the main reason we are going bigger. our hooks barely make it through our bait.


----------



## feetdown (Feb 5, 2006)

I dont use anything but Gamakatsu Octopus 5/0 - 9/0 depending on the critter Im after, and the bait size im using...I wouldnt be caught after dark without them.......


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

feetdown said:


> I dont use anything but Gamakatsu Octopus 5/0 - 9/0 depending on the critter Im after, and the bait size im using...I wouldnt be caught after dark without them.......


Where do you gt those hooks? I don't think I have ever seen them at Gander Mountain. If I have to go through Cabela's or Bass Pro I will just order some.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i was looking at those hooks online last week and was going to try them imma check dicks tonight to see if they have them, or have my brother in law pick me some up at bass pro since he lives so close to bps.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Gamakatsu hooks can be found in dicks, gander mountain, wal-mart, and other places.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I only use Gamakatsu octupus hooks, 5/0 for channels and 7-8/0 for flatheads. Recently I've been using the blood red ones.


----------

